# How to add users remotely?



## hooman_mtl (May 17, 2002)

Wondering how to add a user remotely via the terminal access. The unix adduser and useradd does not work.. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## hooman_mtl (May 17, 2002)

thanks for the response.. So Basically there is no way to add a user remotely if you have not placed the script on the server previously??


----------



## hooman_mtl (May 17, 2002)

thanks!!! worked beautifully!!


----------



## hooman_mtl (May 17, 2002)

One more thing.. the new user I added was able to browse the whole server.. would I be able to set permissions for the new user remotely too?


----------



## hooman_mtl (May 17, 2002)

I basically wanted to create an account for a user to have access to shell on the mac so they could have minimal "poking around" privilage and be limited to their own home directory.


----------



## blb (May 17, 2002)

If they have shell access, they would need to see more than their home, otherwise things like *ls*, *man*, etc, wouldn't work...at that point, why have shell access?


----------

